# Recent GH test done on kigs in April 2012



## Zeek (Apr 12, 2012)

at least they do contain a drop of HGH

 but 3.5 on after 10iu??  come on, unacceptable


----------



## Spongy (Apr 12, 2012)

oh wow, criminal!  thanks for posting these.  Are these the new ones?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol that's ass


----------

